# Dally's Walk



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally went for a walk with us... it was such a nice day out. got some really nice photos
(shes on a harness at all times, though some photos are hard to see it in)


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww shes such a cutie! I love how the dandelions are taller than her


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

field is a bit over grown but its AWESOME lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I want to get harnesses for my birds so I can take them on walks but im a bit paranoid theyll excape somehow but I definately dont want to clip their wings because I like my birds flighted. Im going to look into harnesses, Aero would probably take off my fingers if I tried to get her into a harness


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

She's so pretty! Very nice pictures.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Sarah, I must warn you, mine hate harnesses. Of course, they're really not too keen on full body handling, and it's not something I worked with while they were young.

I've found it's easier to get mine into a harness when wings are clipped, just FYI.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

mine goes on dally like a sweater lol over the wings and wings through the wing holes... to get it off i slide it up and off her shoulders... i make my own.

dally is pretty tolerant though. she let a 2 year old touch her no problem (she never has a problem lol)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow lovely pics  adorable pics with the dandelions


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Dally is beautiful.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I love it. She looked like she's having so much fun! Cutie that she is.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and she didnt even stop to eat the flowers lol she could have. theyre pesticide free here... but nooo all she wanted was to walk back to me LOL


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL!

You should've taken a video of her walking back to you.

I love when they walk, it's really cute.

I love when Lulu walks on the floor and her little tale shakes back and forth.


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

dawe so adorable.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes a bad waddler lol she trips a lot too.


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

So beautiful photos. 
I love pictures which are taken in the nature  
I wen out with my old budgie girl, she couldn't fly, and it was great time


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, if she tripped at least she fell into flowers.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

outdoor photos are great. dally can fly but shes on a harness.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Once I get netting put up on my balcony, I am going to take Lulu outside.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

bet she may enjoy that!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope she does. She might be afraid of a leaf for all I know. LOL


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i got a very short video of dally... but it was taken on accident LOL uploading it now will post it for you when its done


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

very quick accidental video lol


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

it's 1 second! LOL! She's so cute.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i know, i meant to take a photo but my camera was on the wrong setting lol


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Aww what a little sweetheart. If she got any cuter in those photos I might die. lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks  yours are pretty cute too!


----------



## poppeottomor (Nov 30, 2010)

She is very cute, I love her litel face 
Don't awnser if you don't want to, but why have you given youre other cockatiel away ??? 
Thats sad 
S. Charlotte.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he couldnt get along with dally but because he was so bonded to her and she wasnt bonded to him he got jealous and attacked her a lot. when i separated him when it got too bad, he screamed for a week on end and refused to eat. as long as he knew she was in this house he wouldnt stop. so my fiance's mom has him where i can visit him still and spoil him. and hes happier with them!


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

She is so precious! I love the look on her face--"I am so beautiful, and I know it..." So cute! The dandelions compliment her coloring  She is so so cute.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks, shes a spoiled brat lol goes for walks, gets her food however she wants it, all the toys she could ask for... oh and heavy forbid that odd treat of a cherio or a nibble of our eggs if we have them for breakfast lol


----------

